# USC Writing for Screen & Television MFA 2022



## Chris W

This is a thread for those of you applying to USC Writing for Screen & Television MFA for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.

Here are our current admissions statistics and acceptance data from our database for the program:


USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) Acceptance Rate






25%

Admitted
55   out of   218   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
9   out of   218   Waitlisted



71%

*Not Admitted*
154   out of   218   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



When you apply please add your application to our database so we can improve our data.

*Deadline is November 15.*

USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures

Reply below if you are applying to chat with your fellow applicants. 

Good luck!


----------



## Umie13

I would like to apply. I will give it a shot


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey everyone!
Reapplying this year!


----------



## Umie13

its_me_mari said:


> Hey everyone!
> Reapplying this year!


Yay Fellow applicant!


----------



## Nightwriter

Chris W said:


> This is a thread for those of you applying to USC Writing for Screen & Television MFA for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.
> 
> Here are our current admissions statistics and acceptance data from our database for the program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)
> 
> 
> Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply please add your application to our database so we can improve our data.
> 
> *Deadline is November 15.*
> 
> USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures
> 
> Reply below if you are applying to chat with your fellow applicants.
> 
> Good luck!


I’m applying!!!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## MaryMacCecilia

I am also applying. It's quite scary :')


----------



## Umie13

Hey guys, I'm just currently going through my application. I was wondering if anyone had difficulty filling out the character limit for certain prompts such as inputting conferences/memberships/experiences etc.? I wrote 3/4 sentences for each and thought to ask if this is generally expected?

Thanks


----------



## aemmerson1

I had such a hard time with those prompts, but they turned out as some of the most fun scenes I've written and I was really happy with them. 

But honestly, it's USC - who knows!? I'm just glad to have applied. 

Umie13, for me I left most of the conferences/memberships/experiences blank, because I haven't had any of those opportunities unfortunately. Hopefully they won't hold that against me!


----------



## Umie13

After weeks of non-stop application-ing, I'm ready to submit in the next 2/3 days. I'm proud that I took the courage to simply apply. 
I'm looking forward to going on this journey with you guys and I wish you all the very best of luck in this process!


----------



## its_me_mari

Just finished my application!!
Excited to move to the next one! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Umie13

Just submitted mine! 

Good luck all!


----------



## stackerlee

Hey all! I'm having two issues: 

1) They say you need two letters of rec (USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures) on one and three on the other (see document below). Does anyone have a sense of what's going on?

2) There's not a separate personal statement, correct? There's just the 'most challenging' and 'autobiographical essay'? One that's on the graduate application (which I've completed and couldn't see where it'd be submitted)/ When answering a question about the writing application, an admissions officer said, "you can include this information in the personal statement or the creative essay or the most challenging moment."

I'm confused! And don't want to be ready to click 'submit' this weekend and see that there's one more essay!

Thank you all!


----------



## Umie13

stackerlee said:


> Hey all! I'm having two issues:
> 
> 1) They say you need two letters of rec (USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures) on one and three on the other (see document below). Does anyone have a sense of what's going on?
> 
> 2) There's not a separate personal statement, correct? There's just the 'most challenging' and 'autobiographical essay'? One that's on the graduate application (which I've completed and couldn't see where it'd be submitted)/ When answering a question about the writing application, an admissions officer said, "you can include this information in the personal statement or the creative essay or the most challenging moment."
> 
> I'm confused! And don't want to be ready to click 'submit' this weekend and see that there's one more essay!
> 
> Thank you all!


It varies to the programme you're applying to. The programme that demands 3 letters of recommendation is the Producing programme (I think Peter Stark). The other programmes require just 2 letters of recommendation. I've applied for the Writing programme so therefore supplied two letters. 

There isn't a personal statement. Again, this varies from programme to programme. Some require a personal statement (again, I think the Peter Stark Producing programme). Some require a few essay prompts to fill out. Each programme will demand different supplemental materials. For the writing programme there isn't a personal statement component.


----------



## happiernow

stackerlee said:


> Hey all! I'm having two issues:
> 
> 1) They say you need two letters of rec (USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures) on one and three on the other (see document below). Does anyone have a sense of what's going on?
> 
> 2) There's not a separate personal statement, correct? There's just the 'most challenging' and 'autobiographical essay'? One that's on the graduate application (which I've completed and couldn't see where it'd be submitted)/ When answering a question about the writing application, an admissions officer said, "you can include this information in the personal statement or the creative essay or the most challenging moment."
> 
> I'm confused! And don't want to be ready to click 'submit' this weekend and see that there's one more essay!
> 
> Thank you all!


I think that pdf is old requirements that they no longer use. when you go on the school's website, it says 2 recommendations. also, I believe the slideroom application only has space for two recommenders


----------



## amgallarza

Hi all! Gearing up to submit mine this weekend. Very nervous and excited.


----------



## stackerlee

happiernow said:


> I think that pdf is old requirements that they no longer use. when you go on the school's website, it says 2 recommendations. also, I believe the slideroom application only has space for two recommenders


thank you!!!


----------



## stackerlee

Umie13 said:


> It varies to the programme you're applying to. The programme that demands 3 letters of recommendation is the Producing programme (I think Peter Stark). The other programmes require just 2 letters of recommendation. I've applied for the Writing programme so therefore supplied two letters.
> 
> There isn't a personal statement. Again, this varies from programme to programme. Some require a personal statement (again, I think the Peter Stark Producing programme). Some require a few essay prompts to fill out. Each programme will demand different supplemental materials. For the writing programme there isn't a personal statement component.


thank you!!


----------



## mcama

Submitted. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chris W

mcama said:


> Submitted. Fingers crossed.


Good luck!!! Remember to add your applications to our database.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## fiere240

Finally my scenes are all done!! After being stuck for ages, cracked two of them in a day ;u; sleeping on it now and doing a final pass tomorrow!


----------



## stackerlee

Planning to get it in before. But just confirming: the deadline is by midnight on the 15th (tomorrow)?


----------



## Chris W

stackerlee said:


> Planning to get it in before. But just confirming: the deadline is by midnight on the 15th (tomorrow)?


That's what it is according to this link:



			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures
		


And this:



			USC Cinematic Arts | Application Deadlines


----------



## Chris W

Did everyone get their application in on time?


----------



## mcama

I did. If anyone would like to do an exchange of materials just to have another pair of eyes read what they put in, I am down to do that.

Hit me in the PM.


----------



## Umie13

Thankfully all of my materials went through OK. Including both letters of rec and international transcripts!


----------



## Chris W

Now that your applications are in... anyone interested in helping flush out our new filmmaking resources section by adding your favorite resources such as favorite example screenplays to read?






						Filmmaking Resources
					

Helpful and FREE filmmaking and screenwriting websites and resources...



					www.filmschool.org
				




So far it just has _The Terminator_ and could have a lot more!


----------



## its_me_mari

Chris W said:


> Now that your applications are in... anyone interested in helping flush out our new filmmaking resources section by adding your favorite resources such as favorite example screenplays to read?
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/resources/categories/screenwriting-resources.1/
> So far it just has _The Terminator_ and could have a lot more!


Hey Chris, I have like 200 screenplays in a google drive file!
Don't know the best way to share it...


----------



## Chris W

its_me_mari said:


> Hey Chris, I have like 200 screenplays in a google drive file!
> Don't know the best way to share it...


Oh wow! I guess add it as a link and turn on sharing?

https://www.filmschool.org/resources/categories/screenwriting-resources.1/add
URL would be the drive file address if it's shared with a link.

And then maybe in description list the screenplays within?


----------



## its_me_mari

Chris W said:


> Oh wow! I guess add it as a link and turn on sharing?
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/resources/categories/screenwriting-resources.1/add
> URL would be the drive file address if it's shared with a link.
> 
> And then maybe in description list the screenplays within?


Great!
Will do it over the weekend!


----------



## Chris W

its_me_mari said:


> Great!
> Will do it over the weekend!


If you need help on how to add it let me know.


----------



## Chris W

its_me_mari said:


> Great!
> Will do it over the weekend!


Don't forget to do this when you can.


----------



## its_me_mari

Chris W said:


> Don't forget to do this when you can.


Yees I will!
I'm working on cataloging by name and everything because it's a mess, honestly!

Just waiting for this crazy December 1st deadline to be forever gone. hahahahaha


----------



## Chris W

its_me_mari said:


> Yees I will!
> I'm working on cataloging by name and everything because it's a mess, honestly!
> 
> Just waiting for this crazy December 1st deadline to be forever gone. hahahahaha


Oh yes! Deadline is priority! Good luck!


----------



## mcama

I am so distraught. I had about 10 people proofread my work and nobody noticed any errors (including me). Now I had a fresh pair of eyes review my writing sample and it turns out I had a few misspellings (character names in script). 

FML.


----------



## its_me_mari

mcama said:


> I am so distraught. I had about 10 people proofread my work and nobody noticed any errors (including me). Now I had a fresh pair of eyes review my writing sample and it turns out I had a few misspellings (character names in script).
> 
> FML.


Don't worry too much!
I don't think misspelling errors could jeopardize a spot if they like you!
Everyone makes mistakes, so I don't think this could make it or break it in any way!

It will work out!


----------



## mcama

I see production applicants are starting to hear regarding interview requests. Anyone get an update yet?


----------



## happiernow

mcama said:


> I see production applicants are starting to hear regarding interview requests. Anyone get an update yet?


things can always change but usually the writing program doesn’t interview anyone. they just send decisions


----------



## JHD

I believe they confirmed again that they would not be having interviews for this particular program. Maybe someone heard differently? But I think that's still the case


----------



## Chris W

happiernow said:


> things can always change but usually the writing program doesn’t interview anyone. they just send decisions


Our stat page shows some people getting interviews previous years. See data linked below:


USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) Acceptance Rate






25%

Admitted
55   out of   218   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
9   out of   218   Waitlisted



71%

*Not Admitted*
154   out of   218   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



BUT I honestly think it's people choosing the wrong program when they meant to choose production. I mean maybe? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## happiernow

Chris W said:


> Our stat page shows some people getting interviews previous years. See data linked below:
> 
> 
> USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) Acceptance Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25%
> 
> Admitted
> 55   out of   218   Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 4%
> 
> Waitlisted
> 9   out of   218   Waitlisted
> 
> 
> 
> 71%
> 
> *Not Admitted*
> 154   out of   218   Not Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I honestly think it's people choosing the wrong program when they meant to choose production. I mean maybe? 🤷‍♂️


I just went back to USC’s admissions page and they said there are no interviews but they can contact you for more info clarity on your materials. idk how often that happens though


----------



## Chris W

If you guys want something to do to pass the time while we wait.... Check out what we started here,:






						Screenplay Game: THE PANCAKES (Add your own continuation to the script)
					

FADE IN  EXT. CENTRAL PARK NYC - NOON  On a cold Fall day on the precipice of Winter... An ELDERLY MAN, thin yet bundled in a wool scarf and a long floppy knit hat, sits on a bench in the middle of Central Park. His eyes are wide as he stares longingly at a plate of pancakes on his lap complete...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Umie13

Just wanted to drop a question. Speaking as an international applicant, part of the MFA application requires us to submit financial documents. The years of saving has finally got to a level that I am proud to present to them. I was wondering if it was any worth to upload my financial documents at this time? I mean, I know the decisions will get back to us fairly soon so I wasn't sure if it I should upload now or wait until they ask for it in the very rare event an offer was made? 

I thought to contact USC regarding this but wasn't sure if this was more the Graduate School's area or SCA's.


----------



## Umie13

I wanted to ask if anyone received any information since submitting their applications. Ever since I submitted my Grad App and Slideroom component, all I received were just the confirmations. I was told that if there was anything missing from the applications, the department will reach out but they didn't (which is a good thing, I think? lol). I remember AFI sending through a e-mail confirming submission, as well as a further e-mail confirming one's application to be complete--I.E. Letters of Rec. being submitted through successfully. 

I was just curious to know if anyone received any further communication.


----------



## its_me_mari

Umie13 said:


> I wanted to ask if anyone received any information since submitting their applications. Ever since I submitted my Grad App and Slideroom component, all I received were just the confirmations. I was told that if there was anything missing from the applications, the department will reach out but they didn't (which is a good thing, I think? lol). I remember AFI sending through a e-mail confirming submission, as well as a further e-mail confirming one's application to be complete--I.E. Letters of Rec. being submitted through successfully.
> 
> I was just curious to know if anyone received any further communication.


Nothing here!!
I’m reapplying this year and last year was the same! 
We just get the confirmation, then another email with the ID code and something about the “youSC portal”. After that it’s just the decision which mine came on March 4th!

I’m also an international applicant and I wouldn't worry about the financial documents right now and wait for it! ☺️


----------



## Umie13

its_me_mari said:


> Nothing here!!
> I’m reapplying this year and last year was the same!
> We just get the confirmation, then another email with the ID code and something about the “youSC portal”. After that it’s just the decision which mine came on March 4th!
> 
> I’m also an international applicant and I wouldn't worry about the financial documents right now and wait for it! ☺️


Got it. Thank you!!


----------



## JHD

I think the earliest someone found out was the 20th of February, so who knows maybe we’ll get decisions next week 🥲


----------



## Umie13

Going to be an adrenaline fueled two-weeks! Good luck to all!


----------



## JasperJohns

Chris W said:


> Our stat page shows some people getting interviews previous years. See data linked below:
> 
> 
> USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) Acceptance Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25%
> 
> Admitted
> 55   out of   218   Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 4%
> 
> Waitlisted
> 9   out of   218   Waitlisted
> 
> 
> 
> 71%
> 
> *Not Admitted*
> 154   out of   218   Not Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I honestly think it's people choosing the wrong program when they meant to choose production. I mean maybe? 🤷‍♂️


I am currently in the MFA writing program. They actively do NOT ever interview, seeming to think that they want to get to know people solely through their writing.


----------



## JasperJohns

Good luck one and all! This was the week we heard last year! Hoping to see some of you on campus next year!


----------



## Umie13

JasperJohns said:


> Good luck one and all! This was the week we heard last year! Hoping to see some of you on campus next year!


Thank you! My heart is pounding!


----------



## Chris W

JasperJohns said:


> I am currently in the MFA writing program. They actively do NOT ever interview, seeming to think that they want to get to know people solely through their writing.


Hmmm. Maybe someone selected screenwriting in the database when they meant production. 🤔


----------



## mcama

Seems like last year on Saturday of the last week in Feb notifications started going out for acceptances.


----------



## Umie13

Let's see how today goes. Last year this was the day the international acceptances started rolling out. Not sure if we get an e-mail to check updates on you.sc or if we just have to check you.sc at every moment in order to see if a decision has come through.


----------



## happiernow

Umie13 said:


> Let's see how today goes. Last year this was the day the international acceptances started rolling out. Not sure if we get an e-mail to check updates on you.sc or if we just have to check you.sc at every moment in order to see if a decision has come through.


it’s probably not today, if no one has gotten a letter. i’m almost sure the you.usc website updates once a day around 1 or 2 am PST. so if there’s no letter now i think we have to wait for tomorrow


----------



## JHD

Feeling so anxious, I really hope we find out soon 😭


----------



## fiere240

Just got my offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rather they're asking for my financial documentation but I think that's basically an offer!!! (I'm an international student!)

I got an email from gradadm and it didn't go to spam!


----------



## happiernow

fiere240 said:


> Just got my offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rather they're asking for my financial documentation but I think that's basically an offer!!! (I'm an international student!)
> 
> I got an email from gradadm and it didn't go to spam!


congrats!!


----------



## Umie13

fiere240 said:


> Just got my offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rather they're asking for my financial documentation but I think that's basically an offer!!! (I'm an international student!)
> 
> I got an email from gradadm and it didn't go to spam!


Congrats!!!


----------



## mcama

Domestic should be coming today/tomorrow/Monday. 

Gotta love this waiting game. UGHHHH


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

"A decision has been made regarding your application to graduate studies at USC. You may view your decision letter by logging in to youSC at you.usc.edu and clicking on _Decision Status_."

I GOT IN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Umie13

ChiaFettuccine said:


> "A decision has been made regarding your application to graduate studies at USC. You may view your decision letter by logging in to youSC at you.usc.edu and clicking on _Decision Status_."
> 
> I GOT IN !!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## asbjaved

Got in as well! Congrats to everyone who’s in, and good luck, everyone in waiting!!


----------



## JHD

My decision hasn't come yet 😭

Congratulations to those who got it! That's incredible! Hoping for the best but am really nervous now


----------



## ana22

You guys I got in too!!! Oh my gosh!!!


----------



## jordanaparis

I GOT IN!!! After getting that good ol' rejection letter last year-- this has gotta be one of the best feelings of all time. I don't want to sound too preachy but I can't stress enough how important it is to reapply every year!!! If anyone has any questions whatsoever please reach out to me! So many people were kind enough to answer my questions last year and I want to return the favor! And for the others admitted this year-- I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU GUYS ON CAMPUS!!! 😉


----------



## JHD

Did you all receive your notifications at the same time? I'm worried that since I didn't get one that means I didn't get in. Congratulations though, truly!


----------



## Pheelover

Congrats to everyone who got accepted today. What’s expectation that there will be another wave of acceptances in the coming day / week? Is it time to Unwatch this thread 😅


----------



## Umie13

Pheelover said:


> Congrats to everyone who got accepted today. What’s expectation that there will be another wave of acceptances in the coming day / week? Is it time to Unwatch this thread 😅


Haha I don't want to sound to defeatist but I think that might be it. I'm an international applicant and if I didn't receive an acceptance until now, I don't think I will get one. Let's see what comes through in the coming days anyway.

I'm super happy and proud of all of you guys who just put yourselves out there and applied. I gotta admit, it was tough! 

To those who have been accepted; congrats! Now the real work begins haha!

To those who, like me, are still awaiting, I sincerely hope some good news. I have my fingers crossed! 🤞


----------



## mcama

5 in from the board that’s great.

Congrats guys. Nothing here. Let’s see what happens.


----------



## Chris W

ChiaFettuccine said:


> "A decision has been made regarding your application to graduate studies at USC. You may view your decision letter by logging in to youSC at you.usc.edu and clicking on _Decision Status_."
> 
> I GOT IN !!!!!!!!!





asbjaved said:


> Got in as well! Congrats to everyone who’s in, and good luck, everyone in waiting!!





ana22 said:


> You guys I got in too!!! Oh my gosh!!!





jordanaparis said:


> I GOT IN!!! After getting that good ol' rejection letter last year-- this has gotta be one of the best feelings of all time. I don't want to sound too preachy but I can't stress enough how important it is to reapply every year!!! If anyone has any questions whatsoever please reach out to me! So many people were kind enough to answer my questions last year and I want to return the favor! And for the others admitted this year-- I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU GUYS ON CAMPUS!!! 😉


Congrats everyone! Hop over and join the private USC club and forums for accepted applicants and current students by using the link below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC
		


Get those private forums hopping again!


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Congrats everyone! Hop over and join the private USC club and forums for accepted applicants and current students by using the link below:
> 
> 
> 
> PRIVATE CLUB - USC
> 
> 
> 
> Get those private forums hopping again!


Private USC Forum is located here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/usc-school-of-cinematic-arts-private-forum.187/
		


Go ahead and start a thread there for this year's accepted applicants when you can.


----------



## fiere240

Hi I need to be a supporter for that right?


Chris W said:


> Private USC Forum is located here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/forums/usc-school-of-cinematic-arts-private-forum.187/
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and start a thread there for this year's accepted applicants when you can.


----------



## PCar

Congrats to everybody who got in! 🥳🥳

I haven't got anything yet. Holding on to a tiny bit of hope


----------



## Chris W

fiere240 said:


> Hi I need to be a supporter for that right?


Yes


----------



## stackerlee

This staggered reach out thing is pretty rough! It can’t be that tough to send out the rejections with the acceptances!


----------



## Ilona.K

Is there no more hope if I haven't received anything?


----------



## JHD

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure all the acceptance letters go out on the same day and then everything else (rejection and waitlist) like two days later. If that is the case then...

But who knows, maybe we should hold onto a little bit of hope! Either way, I think all decisions (for this program) will be out by tomorrow


----------



## JHD

I am a little shocked they still haven't sent out rejections and waitlisted letters. Hope it comes soon so we can all just have a little peace


----------



## fiere240

Just joined the USC private forum! Eager to connect with people since I'm an international student (and very shy irl ;u


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> I am a little shocked they still haven't sent out rejections and waitlisted letters. Hope it comes soon so we can all just have a little peace


They are taking too long  ... I thought the letters would come today.


----------



## It_movie

I know! Give me the result already…


----------



## It_movie

I just got an email and I’m waitlisted. Anyone else got their emails?


----------



## JHD

Still haven't heard and the online portal hasn't updated either unfortunately


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> Still haven't heard and the online portal hasn't updated either unfortunately


Same here. Maybe the notifications for waitist come before the rejections? I guess we will know soon


----------



## stackerlee

lschiozer said:


> Same here. Maybe the notifications for waitist come before the rejections? I guess we will know soon


lol if this is what they’re doing it’s kindof gratuitous and mean.


----------



## aemmerson1

Agreed...I've heard nothing from USC...I feel like I'm just patiently waiting on a rejection...


----------



## PCar

In the email, does it say that being waitlisted guarantees you a spot for Spring 23, or is that just for other programs at USC?


----------



## It_movie

PCar said:


> In the email, does it say that being waitlisted guarantees you a spot for Spring 23, or is that just for other programs at USC?


It sort of does. The wording is ambiguous though. I'll have to email them to confirm.


----------



## Rhipp

Still haven't heard anything ughhh


----------



## captainusopp243

To -potentially- alleviate some anxiety,  I've heard from a reliable source that admissions are rolling out until mid March. I must say I have no idea why they would do that rather than send all the acceptances out at once, but was told explicitly "not to worry too much" because the acceptance letters have NOT all been sent yet.

So, from one anxious person to another, don't get hung up on not receiving anything -- unless I've been misled, there could still be good news coming anytime until mid March.


----------



## SoberScreenwriter

captainusopp243 said:


> To -potentially- alleviate some anxiety,  I've heard from a reliable source that admissions are rolling out until mid March. I must say I have no idea why they would do that rather than send all the acceptances out at once, but was told explicitly "not to worry too much" because the acceptance letters have NOT all been sent yet.
> 
> So, from one anxious person to another, don't get hung up on not receiving anything -- unless I've been misled, there could still be good news coming anytime until mid March.


Can you -potentially- tell us the reliable source though? That'd actually alleviate some anxiety😂


----------



## PCar

It_movie said:


> It sort of does. The wording is ambiguous though. I'll have to email them to confirm.



Thanks. I hope it does! 🤞


----------



## mcama

Nothing yet for me.


----------



## PCar

Got my rejection letter at the yousc portal. Good luck to everyone else! 🥰


----------



## lschiozer

I have just received my rejection as well :/ good luck everyone who still haven't heard anything!!


----------



## aemmerson1

I had to create a brand new USC portal account...just to be rejected...not the greatest experience...


----------



## amgallarza

I'm joining the line of people who are saying they got their rejection notice. 
It sucks, but on to next year.


----------



## mcama

Rejected, but encouraged to reapply in the future LOL.


----------



## its_me_mari

Same here! Rejected too!


----------



## fiere240

@its_me_mari sorry this is so unsolicited but I applied for both USC and UCLA too and I'm so glad to see you getting into UCLA!! I was really encouraged by you cos you're also an international and have such a beaming smile in your profile pic. I started smiling when I saw the UCLA badge next to your name!


----------



## its_me_mari

fiere240 said:


> @its_me_mari sorry this is so unsolicited but I applied for both USC and UCLA too and I'm so glad to see you getting into UCLA!! I was really encouraged by you cos you're also an international and have such a beaming smile in your profile pic. I started smiling when I saw the UCLA badge next to your name!



Wow! Thank you so much for this ☺️
It’s really hard to keep positive when trying to go to Film School. This is my second time applying and after facing rejection last year I decided to try again! It’s been crazy so far! 
But I think the best part so far is just building a community somehow! Even if it’s helping someone with a profile picture, receiving an amazing message like yours or just talking to people in general! It makes it all better! Thank you, for real! You made my day!

Huuuuuge congrats on USC! Soooo happy to see your badge too! Let’s keep in touch!!! Going to LA will be crazy hahaha

And for those that got rejected don’t worry! Maybe it’s just a matter of different schools or something else! Don’t put yourself down because of it. It's hard to be in this place and I cried a lot last year to be honest, but just try again and I’m sure it will work out somehow! You are not a bad writer, don’t forget this! If anyone wants to talk about reapplying or just chat in general, my DM is always open! ❤️


----------



## beachwaysider

It's probably a delayed rejection, but did anyone else not receive any type of decision. I applied to both film production and screewriting and only got a rejection for production this morning. Is it possible that other decisions regarding screenwriting are out there?


----------



## Chris W

PCar said:


> Got my rejection letter at the yousc portal. Good luck to everyone else! 🥰





lschiozer said:


> I have just received my rejection as well :/ good luck everyone who still haven't heard anything!!





aemmerson1 said:


> I had to create a brand new USC portal account...just to be rejected...not the greatest experience...





amgallarza said:


> I'm joining the line of people who are saying they got their rejection notice.
> It sucks, but on to next year.





mcama said:


> Rejected, but encouraged to reapply in the future LOL.





its_me_mari said:


> Same here! Rejected too!


So sorry to hear! But don't worry... This is all part of the process. Not everyone gets in the first time and it's not a judgement on you. You are all awesome and keep trying. We have a bunch of blog posts and articles from people who took many times to get in.

There are some good posts in this forum below on this:






						Reject Café
					

Rejected from Film School? Commiserate here and strategize your next moves. Remember it is relatively normal for it to take multiple attempts to be accepted to film school!



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also feel free to create a new thread there as well to talk about it and support each other.


----------



## It_movie

beachwaysider said:


> It's probably a delayed rejection, but did anyone else not receive any type of decision. I applied to both film production and screewriting and only got a rejection for production this morning. Is it possible that other decisions regarding screenwriting are out there?


I applied to both. Haven’t received anything for screenwriting


----------



## azsnipes

I got waitlisted for screenwriting on Wednesday night, is it wise to send a letter of continued interest? I can't find any info on if they do or do not accept those.


----------



## Rhipp

I got rejected too


----------



## ana22

Hi y'all! Is anyone here coming to the in-person admitted graduate student event that USC is hosting on April 1st? I'm based in LA, so I will be there!


----------



## maanj

Ahhhhh I’m International!!! But would love to hear your experience!


----------



## ajcurrie

On the accepted students page, a bunch of people said they're coming. See you there!


----------



## ana22

maanj said:


> Ahhhhh I’m International!!! But would love to hear your experience!


I’ll let you know how it goes!


----------



## ana22

ajcurrie said:


> On the accepted students page, a bunch of people said they're coming. See you there!


Sweet okay!! I’ll see you there!


----------



## lnw

Anyone who went to the accepted students day- how was it? Any info that swayed your decision either way?


----------

